# Need your horse or pony exercised? London. September 2008 Onwards



## EmJoyce123 (Mar 10, 2008)

I am currently studying at UCL and I'm in my first year. I used to have my own pony and had lessons with an eventer for a long while, but I have unfortunately not ridden for a year or so. I am planning on getting 'back on board' over the Summer and I am looking for any chances to exercise any horses or ponies, perhaps a couple of times a week from September when the academic year starts. I'm 5'5" and 9 stone, and not afraid of a 'challenge'! I would prefer to meet the owner and horse and agree on a common aim before committing to anything. Feel free to get in touch, at [email protected] .

Thanks
Emma Joyce


----------

